# Canning carrots



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Next weekend is going to be carrot canning weekend. But last years carrots are still sitting mostly uneaten as they were SO soft, mush is a better description. They keep their shape in the jar, but fall apart when you pour them out. They are Ok if eaten with pot roast and pretending they cooked 10 hours in the crock pot with the roast. I've decided to use the rest when I'm making dog food. 

I raw packed them last year and followed the Blue Ball Book timing and pressure. But I remember reading somewhere that a hot pack may leave them less mushy as it takes less time to bring the canner up to pressure. Any thoughts? Anyone have a trick to carrots to keep them from turning to mush?

This year I am also going to follow the timing in the AA canner book which breaks down timing for different elevations and veggies. I'm at 2800 ft which would be 12 lbs pressure, but with a weight it has to be 15 lbs. The AA book adjusts for that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Not sure why they would be mushy. I always raw pack mine & they are fine when done. Could be the elevation.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

That's great to hear Wendy, I was afraid they always come out mushy!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Mine always are very very soft. They do hold their shape out of the jar, but very soft and mushy. I can at 12# here.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine are always soft too and I raw pack.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

I raw pack and mine are fairly soft too. I always thought I was doing it wrong. I may try hot pack next time.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe it's time to experiment! I think I'll do just 2 canner loads, one each way. Although raw pack is SO much quicker I may change my mind! 

I think I'll focus on dehydrating a bunch as then it's very easy to use in soups and stews. The fridge storage should get us through meals for a couple of months. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Our home canned carrots are more tender than we would like, but still hold the shape fairly well. We just prefer some veggies more on the crisp-tender side.

Please do share the results of your experiment.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Dehydrating is my favorite way to preserve carrots. I steam blanch for 3 minutes and dehydrate in chunks, slices, 1/2" cubes and shreds.

I do can them in my stew and they are not mushy, but I'm under 100 feet and can at 10# pressure.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So we had a pint of this years raw pack carrots. Very soft, but the flavor was wonderful, bright carrot taste. The texture was as though water had been forced into the cells of the carrot by canning. But don't think that's really possible as they held their shape fine! But DH and I both felt the flavor was so good and of course their our carrots, that we could eat them even if the texture is a little too soft. 

So next weekend I'm going to harvest the last of the carrots and try hot packing some of them. 

mpennington - I have been dehydrating lots of them as well, makes it so easy to throw into soup!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I pressure can pickled carrots with jalapeÃ±o peppers to make a very pretty jar of carrots. No snap but firmish and very tasty i call em "zesty carrots". So cheap and awesome on a relish tray. Everyone loves em. Hot pack . Ball recipe i think.


----------

